# Best sources for starting DIY training?



## mw7 (Dec 15, 2010)

I am interested in starting some agility training with our 1 yr. old GSD. My primary limitation is that with our current family and work schedules and my location, getting to a training facility is not feasible. I'm interested to know if there are some highly recommended books or videos that cover the basics of getting started that I could tap into. Any thoughts?


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Excellent resource - lots of training info on both sites, discussion and also training DVDs which are all about agility but require little to no equipment (Cik and Cap requires jumps but those are pretty easy to DIY, the rest are great for foundation training). Also online classes.

LoLaBu Land Experience Dog tricks, agility, obedience training

LoLaBu Land


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

The #1 site for 'All Things Agility' is Clean Run: Dog Toys, Dog Treats, Dog Agility Supplies, Dog Training Supplies and there are a TON of DVD's to purchase (good Xmas gifts  ). They only will sell items they like and recommend, so just browse thru the beginner stuff and see what looks up your alley.

CLICKER training is very useful too!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

And I'm a huge fan of all things Susan Garrett. Her book Shaping Success has many, many foundational drills, as well as fantastic inspiration to +R training. I highly recommend it. And if you order from clickerdogs.com, I think you can even get it in hard cover! (CleanRun will ship you the softcover version- not that there's anything wrong with that.)

http://clickerdogs.com/shapingsuccess.php

http://susangarrettdogagility.com/

http://www.puppypeaks.com/standby_pages/2318 <--- PuppyPeaks is reopening for registration around Christmas time. Price will be $29.99/month or $299.99 for the year. I've learned a lot about how a master trainer deals with problems using +R techniques, and now that we are almost 6 months in, I expect we will start seeing more and more agility-specific work. I can say that the amount of foundational skills that Susan builds while the dog is a puppy is insane. It's no wonder she has some of the best agility dogs in the world.

Also- Susan Garrett mentioned on a coaching call that she will be opening an online course for contact training in March '12. That is going to be awesome. I just hope my dog is good to go by then.

And I second AgileGSD's Silvia Trkman recommendation!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

wildo said:


> PuppyPeaks Replay <--- PuppyPeaks is reopening for registration around Christmas time. Price will be $29.99/month or $299.99 for the year. I've learned a lot about how a master trainer deals with problems using +R techniques, and now that we are almost 6 months in, I expect we will start seeing more and more agility-specific work. I can say that the amount of foundational skills that Susan builds while the dog is a puppy is insane. It's no wonder she has some of the best agility dogs in the world.


Correction- PuppyPeaks has been reopened TODAY: PuppyPeaks Replay


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

wildo said:


> Also- Susan Garrett mentioned on a coaching call that she will be opening an online course for contact training in March '12. That is going to be awesome. I just hope my dog is good to go by then.


 Off topic but...does this mean you've decided on 2o2o?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

She did say she was going to cover both- as she does both. I have decided on 2o2o for the dogwalk and teeter, but running for the a-frame. That is- like a billion years from now when Pimg's better.


----------

